# My newest addition



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

So I have officially become the crazy dog lady. I added this little guy to my pack. He is a lemon spotted dalmatian - his name is Gunner.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

he sure is cute


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! I've never heard of that specific color! He is so pretty! You know, I haven't really seen many people with dalmations in any pet store I've been in.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats! He is beautiful and you join a lovely group of crazy dog ladies! I have 4 dogs as well 
:twitch:


----------



## Ruthjacobs (Dec 10, 2013)

I love Dalmatians, such a unique looking breed. You have four very handsome ones. Is it true that they can suffer from hearing problems though?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats! So does this make 5 for you? Wow!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

No he makes 6 now. I have 4 males and 2 females. 

Ruth - it is true, dalmatians are prone to deafness at birth. When I was younger, we used to breed them and we luckily never had a deaf one but I have seen them and know people who have them.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I have the 4 in my signature, plus Gunner in this thread and here is Molly.









She is the on the left, then Ozzy is the other black and white and Bruiser is in the background.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

So cute! Congrats on the new addition.


----------

